# How do you move a thread?



## 420God (Oct 13, 2010)

How to you move a thread from say indoor to organics?


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Oct 13, 2010)

just start a new thread with a link from the old one to the new thread.


----------



## 420God (Oct 13, 2010)

Ok, just didn't want anyone feaking on me for making more than one.


----------



## potroast (Oct 14, 2010)

Actually, the better way is to move it to the forum that you want. I can do that for you when you like.


Thanks for playing


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you. I'm still learning this forum thing.

The thread I would like moved is "Meat in the mix" and I already posted a link in organics if that can be erased also.


----------



## potroast (Oct 14, 2010)

All done! I also deleted your duplicate.


----------



## 420God (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------

